# Aldi selling bodyboards. Also, any surfing tips?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There seems to have been an upsurge of interest in surfing on the forum recently (the 'sea' type not 'computer' type), i've always wanted to have a go at bodysurfing, it just so happens that Aldi are selling bodyboards at £4.99 each, so we've bought 2 ready for our hols in Brittany. 

Thing is, never done it before in our life so, any top surfing tips would be greatly appreciated (bearing in mind we're both at the wrong end of 40). Break us in gently please....

I want to be a cool (body)surfing dude :roll: 

pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Pete 

I've been surfing for years, first in Cornwall then in western France , great sport, only advice I can offer is to get a short wet suit..appart from that go for it..and "hang ten" 


Jim


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol ive started something here havent I , check out my new avatar, sorta sums me up


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

used body boards loads of times - as jim says get a wetsuit shorty type are fine but they make an imense difference

we found cheapest place was a shop called decathlon - you can get one for about £20 there but there are not too many in the country 

then just give it a go - theres loads of surfing schools if you fancy taking it up seriously 

by the way my dog likes surfing


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

notice your in lincolnshire - there is a decathlon at nottingham and i think shefeild


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*bodyboards*

are they the wooden type or polywhatsit ones, if it's the latter don't push down on the front of the board as it hurt's when it get's stuck in the sea bed and you carry on going forward.i still get tear's in my eye's just at the thought of it 8O


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks for the replies dudes (cool surfspeak),

Dave(nuke). I like the avatar, doesn't the saltwater play havoc with the nokia tho... :wink: 

Arthur1. Some good info there, tried Decathlon but the nottingham branch doesn't do wetsuits, managed to locate one in Cleethorpes tho. =D> 

Scotjim. Cheers mate, with us it'll probably be more like 'hang on' than 'hang ten'. [-o< 

Camperpete. Good tip, it pays to look after the old wedding tackle. :roll: 

Looks like 'shorties' are the way to go (more cool surfspeak).

Thanx again.

pete.


----------



## RogP (May 1, 2005)

*Body Boarding*

We've done body boarding for a couple of years now and in fact we're off to St Ives the week after next for a well earned and long awaited dose.

We've booked a lesson with a guy called Rob Barber down in Newquay , he specialises in bodyboarding , to brush up our skills. Either enter his name in a search engine or go to britsurf.co.uk and look in the approved schools section if you're interest.

The britsurf site also gives details of great places to surf , mostly in the UK but i think theres some overseas ones as well.

Have fun , we really enjoy it , its cheap and the kit is lightweight and easily stored when travelling.

you'll be 'stoked' !!!! (bit of surf speak there for you)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Peejay,

You might want to consider what wet suit you choose, if your anything like me and suffer from the cold, you might be better off getting a full wet suite as opposed to a shorty, you can buy suits at most surfing beaches.

Another consideration is, if you surf or body board on our coasts the water is so cold, even in the summer, I have to use a winter grade wet suit, as that is the only way I can stay in long enough to have some fun, and trust me when you catch the right wave and it takes right up the sand, you will be hooked.

As for surfing I have never tried it (cannot swim that well) but many of the group we travel with do, and it really is impressive to see these guys up on their boards.

We are off to France in August, not in the motorhome as it was booked before we bought it, we are going to the Biarritz Coast, apparently it's top surfing there.

Dave this site might help you to brush up on your surfing slang.
http://www.skullyrecords.com/surfslang.htm
Homer


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

hiya R u sure its the same decethlon - cos i don't think there is one in cleethorpes 
goto link below for website

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/ukstore/index.asp

this one is a huge european ( mainly french ) company who sell just about everything sporty you could wish for

i got a great sailing coat from theretwo years ago ( not that i do any sailing)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I just checked the site I put up for Surfing Slang, and have you seen what they call body boarders, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Homer


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

> ..... is to get a short wet suit.


Flippin eck .. shortie wetsuit ... not on your van nelly mate!! If i was hanging out in warm water a lot then yep i would consider a shortie but not for the majority of the UK - except for maybe 6 weeks in the summer. I have a 5:3 full on titanium wetsuit, boots, gloves, rash vest .. the works.

Last year in Portugal there was no need for a wetsuit at all .... just a rash vest and bikini bottoms ... (maybe not an idea for Dave (nukeadmin) though .. may look a little odd !) 8O

Peejay, what are the body boards in Aldi like? Bear in mind that some body boards are very lightweight and you are more likely to be laying deeper in the water if you are too heavy for it. I struck lucky and bought one that is just right for my weight .... and the right width for my arms. I went on someone elses once and the inside of my upper arm was raw from paddling as it was too wide - they kept chaffing!

Any way, have fun, don't swallow too much water ... although the west coast water does taste a damn site better than the east coast water!! :roll:

Leigh


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Homer,

Had a look at the link, i think i'm definately of the 'bodyrocket' variety (i wish). Think i might give the lingo a miss tho, far too many phrases to learn, i've still not mastered basic english yet.

Arthur1,

Sorry, what i mean't was i managed to locate another surf shop in Cleethorpes www.reefrash.co.uk , not a Decathlon.

Wurz,

We're talkin experimenting here, don't want to spend too much in case the wife sinks, then it'd be money down the drain.
The Aldi board is very basic, made of polywhatsit (thanks for the technical term camperpete) and covered with some kind of protective covering (cant expect much more for £4.99 i suppose). As for 'laying deep in the water' are you saying i'm heavy! i'll have you know i'm only 14 1/2 stone wringing wet.

Incidentaly, Judy doesn't fancy an 'all in one' or shortie (something to do with peeing difficulties ie too hard to drop 'em) but wants a two piece suit, a bit like salopettes with a join in the middle, can you get such a thing, or does she have to pee in the sea? (like everyone else).

pete.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

> We're talkin experimenting here, don't want to spend too much in case the wife sinks, then it'd be money down the drain.
> The Aldi board is very basic, made of polywhatsit (thanks for the technical term camperpete) and covered with some kind of protective covering (cant expect much more for £4.99 i suppose). As for 'laying deep in the water' are you saying i'm heavy! i'll have you know i'm only 14 1/2 stone wringing wet.


He he he .... having fun and experimenting is what it is all about ... can we open a book on whether you or your wife sink first?! :lol: Would be interested in seeing photos of the learning process! I sank lots, flipped the board (face first into the sea bed!) but still had an outstanding time 



> Incidentaly, Judy doesn't fancy an 'all in one' or shortie (something to do with peeing difficulties ie too hard to drop 'em) but wants a two piece suit, a bit like salopettes with a join in the middle, can you get such a thing, or does she have to pee in the sea? (like everyone else).


Most people (those who spend all day out there) just tend to pee in their wetsuits and shower down afterwards :!: (or is that just the type of odd balls that I hang out with?!  )

I have not really looked for two piece suits but I guess they must exist - it may be an idea to actually hire a couple of wetsuits before you go to the expense of buying them. You can try out a couple of different types then before deciding what you want and they are usually quite cheap to hire.

Leigh


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

Peeing in thems the thing that warms you up  :wink: 

Best bet is to soak em in disinfectant afterwards


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

And here's us thinking that peeing in the sea is only something 'wee' did. :roll: 

pete.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> peejay Posted: Fri Jun 11, 2004 10:42 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Homer


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Wurtz wrote

I have not really looked for two piece suits but I guess they must exist - it may be an idea to actually hire a couple of wetsuits before you go to the expense of buying them. You can try out a couple of different types then before deciding what you want and they are usually quite cheap to hire. 

Leigh 


Very good advice, you can hire suits at most beach`s, last I saw was between £5 and £10.

Homer


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

> Leigh
> 
> Very good advice, you can hire suits at most beach`s, last I saw was between £5 and £10.


And you can pee away in them all day without the bother of disinfecting them afterwards  .

If you're down the s. west coast of France, go to Biscarosse ( down the coast from Arcachon) fantastic big breaking waves and at times you won't even need the body board + it's a really popular safe beach.


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

> Leigh
> 
> Very good advice, you can hire suits at most beach`s, last I saw was between £5 and £10.


And you can pee away in them all day without the bother of disinfecting them afterwards  .

If you're down the s. west coast of France, go to Biscarosse ( down the coast from Arcachon) fantastic big breaking waves and at times you won't even need the body board + it's a really popular safe beach.


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

OOPS !


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Leigh and Keng,

hiring is certainly an option, trouble is if i don't bother to clean out the wetsuit after use perhaps that means the people who had it before me probably didn't either (yeuch!).
As long as theres no 'woofy' in there! (i don't believe i just said that).

pete.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

> hiring is certainly an option, trouble is if i don't bother to clean out the wetsuit after use perhaps that means the people who had it before me probably didn't either (yeuch!).
> As long as theres no 'woofy' in there! (i don't believe i just said that).


I think that you may be charged extra for a woofy!!! 8O

Actually, the shop disinfects them .. they have to ... don't worry! Pee to your hearts content .... it doesn't feel natural at first so you may have to concentrate!! .... you have to remember back to when you were little and peed freely! he he he :lol:

Anyway, have fun :toothy10:

Leigh


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> Actually, the shop disinfects them .. they have to ... don't worry! Pee to your hearts content .... it doesn't feel natural at first so you may have to concentrate!! .... you have to remember back to when you were little and peed freely! he he he


I suppose this thread had to end up this way. :wink:

Just look at the author's nickname and aviator. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Homer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

homerquote;



> I suppose this thread had to end up this way.
> 
> Just look at the author's nickname and aviator


 =D> :lol: chuckle!

pete.


----------

